# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  "Садху-санга": есть 1 место в 3х местном номере 1 этаж (удобства)

## Doyal Nrisimha das

"Садху-санга"-фест.
*Есть 1 место в трёх-местном номере на 1 этаже (удобства в номере), 4 корпус.*

прабху, матаджи, ребёнок, или мать с дитя ... не важно (главное - вайшнавы)
можно матаджи с ребёнком (до 4х лет, если на 1 койку вдвоём)
цена та же что и при официальной регистрации

Звоните 89284112519
Пишите: вотсап, вайбер 89618508332

Харе Кришна! _||_
Доял Нрисимха дас

----------


## Doyal Nrisimha das

*МЕСТО СДАНО*

----------

